# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Google Sheets: IMPORTRANGE/TRANSPOSE NOT WORKING

## rayted

Hi guys,

My importrange is not working/returning values in my google sheet. I am not seeing any error messages/warnings

any ideas why this is not working?

=TRANSPOSE(IMPORTRANGE("1Us7CRfa21tK-I7UVL9NpZT7K2cFbKEp-PJLLejXGbA8/edit?usp=sharing", "Summary!B5:T5"))

Thank you!

----------

